# Hard drive addition options



## irregularjoe (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi.
I know that Weaknees is a big sponsor here and applaud them for that.
My question though is do I really need a Weaknees harddrive to upgrade?
I can get the same capacity for about half the price. Besides the screwdriver, what's the big advantage?
My 80 gig DTV Hughes is constantly full. I thought about trying the network hack, but really don't have months to learn it and then Linux.
Also considered the analog out the standalone DVD recorder routine, but that's so,.......well,.......analog.
So I'm considering a second large HDD.
I'm open to hearing about the advantages of Weaknees as opposed to a $150 300 gig HDD from an online source.
Any thoughts?
Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

If you don't have the time to learn the few linux commands, then you need Weaknees or a similar plug n play hard drive.


----------



## irregularjoe (Mar 6, 2005)

The Flush said:


> If you don't have the time to learn the few linux commands, then you need Weaknees or a similar plug n play hard drive.


 I though it was a lot more than a few commands. That I can do.
Now what's the advantages?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

PTVUpgrade's InstantCake utility is an easy way to upgrade using any larger IDE hard drive ...

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/instantcake/

Check out Weaknees' step-by-step upgrade instructions in the thread at the top of this forum if you want to use the free linux-based MFS Tools to upgrade your own hard drive.


----------



## bldxyz (Feb 8, 2002)

irregularjoe said:


> I though it was a lot more than a few commands. That I can do.
> Now what's the advantages?


Try looking through These instructions and see if you have the appetite.


----------



## irregularjoe (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the links!

Now does anyone have any comments as to what the Weaknees harddrive advantages are ? I'm referring to the actual hardware.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

The Weaknees hard drives have the Tivo software pre-installed, so there is no installing in your PC and no Linux; just pop in your Tivo and you are ready to go.


----------



## irregularjoe (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.
So that's the only difference?
I thought I saw somewhere that there was some hardware difference that made their HD's more suitable to Tivo type use.


----------

